# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Villas around the corner

## Babalew

These are the villas in front of Moon San Villa owned/rented by the rich and the famous...welcome to the neighborhood.

----------


## all smiles

the green villa is sweet.

----------


## Vince

Looks VERY nice.But looks expensive too.Beautiful area

----------


## jeannieb

Nice! I tried spying on them from the road above but all I could see was Jay-Z and Beyonce making out on the sun deck. Just kidding, I couldn't see a thing.

----------


## Babalew

@ 10,000/night  you might have seen them!  there was a compound with some prince "hiding out" along the water.

----------


## TizzyATX

tough life that must be lol :Cool:  
Great pics Babalew, glad you dropped in to share with us today. Sharing is caring GF xxxxx

----------

